# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Kerstwensen

## Agnes574

Ik stuur dierbare personen en familie een kerstkaart en vrienden en kennissen stuur ik een sms of een email....ik vind het leuk iemand fijne dagen te wensen en natuurlijk ook om kaartjes/sms-jes en mails te krijgen....dan weet je dat ze je een warm hart toedragen,je niet vergeten zijn,of dat ze uit beleefdheid handelen...hihi!

----------

